# [ ati-drivers  ] Xorg-server et ati-drivers-8.35.5 ...

## ryo-san

... sont dans un bateau ...   :Rolling Eyes: 

Bon plus serieusement , le nouveau xorg-server est arrivé en 1.3.0.0

Seulement les drivers ati semblent chercher une version qui soit au moins la 7.1.0

donc forcement ca coince.

Et donc plus d'acceleration jusqu' a la prochaine release "ati-esque"

le plus beau c'est qu'ils viennent juste de sortir un nouveau driver  :Laughing:  y a deux ou trois jour.

----------

## geekounet

Sinon ya ça aussi :

```
* x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati

     Available versions:  (~)6.6.1 6.6.3 [M](~)6.6.191

     Homepage:            http://xorg.freedesktop.org/

     Description:         ATI video driver
```

 :Razz: 

----------

## titoucha

Il y a un bug ouvert ICI

----------

## ryo-san

ah merci titoucha , j'ai z'yeuté vite fait et j'lai loupé.

Geekounet -------------------------------------------------------->[ ]

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## maufab

Pourriez-vous m'expliquer comment appliquer le patch correctif. Là je suis un peu dépassé. merci beaucoup.

----------

## ryo-san

lut

ben le mieux c'est de patcher depuis l'overlay   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## ryo-san

... j'deconne   :Smile: 

il faut:

- mettre le patch dans /usr/portage/x11-base/xorg-server/files

- editer l'ebuild de xorg-server-1.3.0.0

- rajouter  epatch ${FILESDIR}/le_nom_du_patch  juste apres src_unpack()

- generer le digest de l'ebuild ( ebuild /usr/portage/x11-base/xorg-server/xorg-server-1.3.0.0.ebuild digest )

et envoyer la sauce ( recompiler quoi )  :Smile: 

Moi j'ai fait ca en attendant, tu ne recuperera pas l'acceleration 3D mais au moins tu peux tourner avec fglrx.La nouvelle version de fglrx qui n'est pas dans portage encore ne change rien , je tourne avec, il faudra attendre une prochaine release.

J'ai pas dit une si grosse connerie finalement , le mieux c'est de patcher dans l'overlay, car au prochain sync de l'arbre , ta modif disparait de l'ebuild ( pas sur d'etre clair ...)

 Ajouter des ebuilds non officiels  ( au cas ou ).

+

----------

## titoucha

J'ai masqué le paquet de xorg car pour le patch il y avait une discussion sur bugzilla et je ne le sentais pas trop.

----------

## RickyLoad

Bonjour à tous 

Juste pour savoir si la new version des drivers ati ===> 8.36.5

supprime ce bug !!! Ayant masqué également le xorg-server-1.3.0.0  ,

Merci

----------

## titoucha

Emerge refuse d'installer xorg-server en présence du pilote ati-drivers, c'est un bloquage dans l'ebuild de xorg-server.

----------

## El_Goretto

J'ai installé le 8.35 aujourd hui sans aucun problème. Le soucis d'ebuild doit être corrigé, puisqu'en plus cette version est passée en stable.

Pour le 8.36, oubliez, ya un bug tellement énorme concernant la lecture de video qu'il est mort-né... Attendez la 8.37. Conseil d'un ami qui vous veut du bien  :Smile: 

Note perso: me revoilà à fonctionner sous fglrx exclusivement, pour cause d'achat de matos trop récent pour radeon ^^

----------

## titoucha

Ha bon, car pour l'instant je n'ai rencontré aucun bug avec le 8.36.

----------

## raoulp

 *titoucha wrote:*   

> Ha bon, car pour l'instant je n'ai rencontré aucun bug avec le 8.36.

 

Impossible de lire des vidéos avec xine et fglrx 8.36.5 pour moi :

 *Quote:*   

> X Error of failed request:  BadMatch (invalid parameter attributes)
> 
>   Major opcode of failed request:  145 (XVideo)
> 
>   Minor opcode of failed request:  14 ()
> ...

 

----------

## RickyLoad

Re 

Bon je suis pas sûr de tout comprendre , mais c'est normal chez moi   :Very Happy: 

```

J'ai installé le 8.35 aujourd hui sans aucun problème. Le soucis d'ebuild doit être corrigé, puisqu'en plus cette version est passée en stable.

Pour le 8.36, oubliez, ya un bug tellement énorme concernant la lecture de video qu'il est mort-né... Attendez la 8.37. Conseil d'un ami qui vous veut du bien :) 

```

Tu veux dire que le xorg-server-1.3.0.0 fonctionne avec la version drivers ati ===> 8.35 ???

Dans ce cas faut il faire l'update de xorg avant d'installer cette version des drivers ? car comme le signale titoucha :

```

Emerge refuse d'installer xorg-server en présence du pilote ati-drivers, c'est un bloquage dans l'ebuild de xorg-server

```

Merci de m'éclairer

----------

## El_Goretto

Non, simplement que je n'ai rien eu à faire de special "chez moi". Je suis en stable, xorg-server en 1.2.0-r3.

Moi j'avais compris que le problème intervenait à cause de la numérotation, et pas uniquement pour le 1.3.0... 1 partout, balle au centre  :Smile: 

----------

## X-Guardian

Salut,

J'ai eu aussi ce problème de vidéo en passant à la version 8.36.

Du moins, si c'est bien çà qui cause le problème.

Le support du xv dans xine (tout dérivé utilisant xine-lib) ou mplayer semble cassé.

Je suis repassé en 8.35, mais çà n'a pas trop réglé le problème.

J'ai aussi recompilé ffmpeg + xine-lib + mplayer, rien à faire (ffmpeg a eu une nouvelle version stable)

Je suis passé en ~x86 pour ces logiciels, même soucis.

Il suffit de passer par "opengl" pour l'affichage vidéo en lieu et place de xv, et là, çà remarche.

Pour infos, je dépasse les 17000.000 FPS dans glxgears avec une Radeon X1900 Mobility ... (ma résolution d'écran est 1920x1600)

@+;

Guile.

----------

## geekounet

 *X-Guardian wrote:*   

> Pour infos, je dépasse les 17000.000 FPS dans glxgears avec une Radeon X1900 Mobility ... (ma résolution d'écran est 1920x1600)

 

En même temps, glxgears n'est pas un benchmark, ses résultats varient énormement selon la carte, donc ça sert à rien de préciser ça ^_^

----------

## RickyLoad

Re 

Bon et bien pas trop de solutions à priori avec ce "Sacré" ==> xorg-server-1.3.0.0   :Evil or Very Mad: 

Soit patché comme la fait ryo-san , soit masqué ce paquet de xorg-server ce qui permet d'utiliser la dernière version des drivers ati ==> 8.36.5

Mais à votre humble avis , est ce que la version espéré de ati ==> 8.37 , gommera tous ces soucis   :Question:   ou alors une new version de xorg-server qui elle serait compatible avec ce que nous propose actuellement ati dans ces drivers   :Question: 

Arf en attendant , ben chez moi çà reste masqué   :Sad: 

@++

P.S. Au passage je suis preneur de toute autre solution, s'il en existe   :Embarassed: 

( J'en vois déjà qui me disent : "Fonce acheter du nvidia !!!")

----------

## nykos

solution -> reste à la version stable de xorg-server qui est la 1.2.0

----------

## El_Goretto

Le 8.37 testé... http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=734&num=1

Support X server 1.3 et correction Vsync sur la video au programme, on dirait.

Manque plus qu'AIGLX, on est tous d'accord, ça devrait plus trop tarder  :Wink: 

----------

## RickyLoad

Re à Tous 

Bon et bien nickel pour moi   :Smile: 

Ahhhhhh fais du bien d'avoir tout à jour sans rien masquer !! On ne le dira jamais assez :

Y'a que Gentoo pour nous apporter du plaisir pareil   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

Allez @ bientôt 

---------------------------

Pentium IV 2.9 GHZ- 2GB RAM - ATI-Radeon X300SE (ati-drivers + Beryl + Xgl) - Intel HDA - 2 x 200GB SATA - Gentoo 2007.~86

----------

## titoucha

Dans mon cas xgl ne fonctionne plus et ne veut plus compiler.   :Crying or Very sad: 

Je suis donc revenu à kwin.

----------

## titoucha

En définitive xorg-server 1.3.0 et les ati-drivers-8.37.6 ne fonctionne pas ensemble chez moi, j'ai du réinstaller la version 1.2 de xorg-server.   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## RickyLoad

Re 

Bon ben je sais pas pourquoi mais chez moi çà marche !!!   :Rolling Eyes: 

```

En définitive xorg-server 1.3.0 et les ati-drivers-8.37.6 ne fonctionne pas ensemble chez moi, j'ai du réinstaller la version 1.2 de xorg-server. :cry:

```

Si je me souviens , j'ai installer les drivers 8.37.6 en étant encore sous xorg-server 1.2 !! ensuite tit reboot , et "démaskage" du xorg-server 1.3 , demande de mise à jour ( emerge -Dupv world ) et la plus de blocage de xorg par les drivers Ati !! donc install du xorg-server 1.3 !! 

Voilà j'espère que çà marchera aussi chez toi titoucha !!

Tiens je viens de voir qu'ils proposent une version ==> x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.37.6-r1

peu être que celle ci passera   :Smile: 

----------

## titoucha

Je viens de la voire je vais la tester de ce pas.

Edit: Je me suis mal exprimé dans le post précédent, c'est avec Xgl que ça ne fonctionne pas, il m'affiche dans une basse résolution bizarre, elle ne prend pas toute la surface de mon écran (matériel), une partie de mon écran (soft) et est donc totalement inutilisable.

----------

